# Emerald Triangle Seed Co.; Opinions?



## CaptainAhab (Mar 18, 2012)

I like California breeders and seed companies, and there is a seed company that I don't see much about on the web that looks like they have high quality products; the Emerald Triangle Seed Company. 

They have a few videos on youtube, where you can see them selecting and growing plants for their seed line, like this one: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEWmwak8uYc

Also, they have what I think are some of high quality strains. OGs, rarities, and heirloom strains. Their prices are also very low. Anyhow, check them out if you haven't, or let others know what your experiences have been by posting in this thread. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-regular/cat_295.html

http://www.emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk

I ordered their Lost Coast OG and California Wildfire seeds from the Attitude, and I'm really looking forward to seeing how they turn out. I also found a Lost Coast OG clone that I'm picking up later in the week, just in case things don't work out with the single fem seed that I ordered.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 18, 2012)

They are a good legit company with really awesome genetics,few of my mates have done their super sour og,which is well nice ,and the super lemon diesel and I have smoked their emerald jack,all really great quality smoke


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

you know i have been eyeballing these people for awhile, but i just never hear anything or see grow reports with their gear and so i cant get myself to do it


----------



## wheezer (Mar 18, 2012)

I got a grow report I'll be doing on the Royal Purple Kush they have. 

I'm also growing their BlueBerry Headband. Reports to come.


----------



## mistergreenthumb (Mar 18, 2012)

Check this guys grow out, he grows a few of their strains:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/449785-emerald-triangle-grow-grapefruit-krush.html

Seems to give them a good review, lots of delicious photos as well.


----------



## POOTIETANGTX (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got my package from attitude i gotg the feb promo which gace out free emerald triangle seeds
i got a grapefruti krush,trinity kush,emerald jack all fem
gonna bust em' out really soon 
let me know if yall had these before
peace out


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 19, 2012)

everything they have looks nice but. everything is crossed with diesel... why??? they should call themselves diesel oil seed co. i dont want anything crossed with bust me diesel.


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 19, 2012)

oldtymemusic said:


> everything they have looks nice but. everything is crossed with diesel... why??? they should call themselves diesel oil seed co. i dont want anything crossed with bust me diesel.


3 out of 13 strains have diesel in them. Diesel oil seed company? What side of the short bus do you get in on?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 19, 2012)

got the flyer right here.. read read read. a couple words into the description say.. has a diesel under or overturn because of the diesel parent. or has a diesel flavor from the chemdog influence. more than 3 0f 13, i got a short bus for ya!


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 19, 2012)

The bus is honking for you. Chemdawg isn't diesel, and every OG has chemdawg roots. I guess that means all OGs are diesels, according to you. Emerald Triangle lists 3 diesel crosses, 3 OGs, 3 bubbas, and some mixed afghani, Thai, and heirloom strains that have been bred in California for decades. 

If you don't run now, the bus might leave without you.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 19, 2012)

i was looking at either Blueberry headband or mrnice Devil, i chose the devil since i was unsure of stability on the blueberry headband. might still order some if there is a good promo.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

Absolutely right Capt. Chem d isn't diesel!! LIKE!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 19, 2012)

never said they were the same.. from cherry og descript. expect 3 major terpine variations, from sweet cherry to an almost sour diesel flavor, due to the chemdog influence..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

ET has some dank. Very stable strong genetics too.

Grapefruit Krush

















Lemon Diesel


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

the pics are awesome! I intend to check them out I hhave four freebies from them just laying around!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> the pics are awesome! I intend to check them out I hhave four freebies from them just laying around!!!


Pop them things man, you're missing out. Whatcha got?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

Bubba 76, Emerald jack, Trinity kush, grapefruit crush!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

you have by far the best pics of their genetics I've seen so far!! +rep


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

Awww, get em going! I've seen some nice grows of the Emerald Jack, I gave some beans of that to my cousin to run since I don't have the room. And of course the Grapefruit Krush is super good. I love it, everyone I know loves it. It doesn't get old smoking it either. A+++


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

AYE! AYE! Captain!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/443455-emerald-jack-smoke-report-2.html

Look at post #20


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

That's beautiful!!!


----------



## yesum (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone smoked the Bubba 76? I am looking for Bubba genetics, have the Purple Peyote going now.


----------



## cotchept (Mar 19, 2012)

Love the Bubba '76. It might be my favorite strain i've run in the past year and i'm much more of a sativa guy. 

It's a good representation of Bubba in seed form and that affy male adds some interesting flavors. Seen 2 diff phenos out of 4 seeds that i've run. 4/4 were females, so thats a bonus. both phenos are top shelf. yield isn't stellar but that's one of the only flaws.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats good to hear! Did you get the regular seeds?


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya, they have a few desile crosses. I think headband has some diesel pheno. I surely know that all Emerald triangle featured strains do not have diesel.

To help with this I purchased a magazine over the weekend that featured the triangle seed breeders and a review of Great fruit Krush "Timing". They are by no means newbies. O and the Magazine is WEED WORLD issue 97. page18.

After looking over captains pictures im sold that Greatfruit krush is on my wishlist. I am a cali grower and am very very picky as to what I grow. I only grow OG kush and south Humbolt purple "clone only". After reading this magazine article and looking over Captains prized buds Im ordering for sure, wow...


Hope this helps. Let me know if I can help further.

Peace OUT


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 19, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> Ya, they have a few desile crosses. I think headband has some diesel pheno. I surely know that all Emerald triangle featured strains do not have diesel.
> 
> To help with this I purchased a magazine over the weekend that featured the triangle seed breeders and a review of Great fruit Krush "Timing". They are by no means newbies. O and the Magazine is WEED WORLD issue 97. page18.
> 
> ...


I've been cycling through clones trying to find that "one" that has the best yield, and the best smoke. Needless to say, I've been trying to get my hands on some Humboldt clones for a while... had a lead at Progressive Options genetics, but it fell through. 

Do you know where to track down these Humboldt clones? I am in the middle of talking to Emerald Triangle, asking about their favorite local only strains, and see about somehow getting seeds, too. I can let you know what I find out in return for the clone info, if you want. Also, I know of a dispensary that stocks Lost Coast OG clones, here in Los Angeles.


----------



## jimdandy (Mar 20, 2012)

I juat harvested a lost coast og yesterday. I am very very impressed. I only grew one plant and used a combination of training styles Ive seen on here. LBH's 4way LST and Uncle Bens Topping method. I am blown away with the yield. Havent weighed yet, but from my growing experience, its good. No popcorn buds at all. just a few small buds period. Everthing else is like dense golfballs. Very sticky, smells lemony and grapey,and a little chem smell to her. Took 1 bud at 8 weeks but flowered for 66 days. The sample bud is nice,loaded with trichs, and outstanding potency. Cant wait for finished product.

Was leary about trying this company at first, but for the price they are offering these genetics for, I couldnt pass. Im gonna be popular with my friends for awhile for sure. Next try will be sannies gear. He has some chem d crosses that sound great also. But besides my rant, Emerald Triangle Seeds seem pretty cool to me!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Love the Bubba '76. It might be my favorite strain i've run in the past year and i'm much more of a sativa guy.
> 
> It's a good representation of Bubba in seed form and that affy male adds some interesting flavors. Seen 2 diff phenos out of 4 seeds that i've run. 4/4 were females, so thats a bonus. both phenos are top shelf. yield isn't stellar but that's one of the only flaws.



I just bought some Bubba 76 because of your post. Thanks.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 22, 2012)

sticky..remember the smoke report when it's done! XD


----------



## cotchept (Mar 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I just bought some Bubba 76 because of your post. Thanks.


Nice! I think you'll be happy with them. 

Here's a pic of the bubba pheno


----------



## nattybongo (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow them Grapefruit Krush pics are amazing Capt'n! I've got 2 (fem) beans of them and can't wait to stick them in on the next grow. Any tips for growing them? Ez plant to grow? Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Nice! I think you'll be happy with them.
> 
> Here's a pic of the bubba pheno
> View attachment 2082444


That is impressive. That's the pheno I'm aiming for.


----------



## brotherjericho (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently picked up Lost Coast and Grapefruit Krush (single seeds, fem) during the Tude's birthday promo. After reading this thread, I know with certainty I will get my grow experience down better so I can at least do these strains some justice.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Wow them Grapefruit Krush pics are amazing Capt'n! I've got 2 (fem) beans of them and can't wait to stick them in on the next grow. Any tips for growing them? Ez plant to grow? Thanks!


The pheno I have vegges really fast and stretches quite a bit like a sativa during flowering so don't let them get too big in veg. Mine finishes a couple days shy of 9 weeks. And don't lollipop, it grows nice buds all the way down.


----------



## nattybongo (Mar 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The pheno I have vegges really fast and stretches quite a bit like a sativa during flowering so don't let them get too big in veg. Mine finishes a couple days shy of 9 weeks. And don't lollipop, it grows nice buds all the way down.


Thanks Capt'n! Can't wait to pop these.


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 22, 2012)

I just started my freebies and I had already started a Cali wildfire emerald og lemon diesel and ssog they are all almost done within a week or two I really wanna try blueberry headband next


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 28, 2012)

There is a dispensary (clone-only) near where I live that has a few different Emerald Triangle strains up for adoption. I went by today and snagged their last Bubba 76' (Pre-98 Bubba Kush x 76' Afghan), along with a Super Sour OG (Blueberry x Sour Diesel x Lost Coast OG x OG Kush), and also, I put some seeds into paper towels to germ (California Wildfire, and Lost Coast OG).


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

Gifted my freebie Bubba 76 to a close buddy and don't regret it, but will be ordering ET gear soon. Multiple packs of Sour Lemon OG to find a keeper. Sick pic Cot!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice nugs captain  I'm doing another sour lemon og, I love this stuff.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Nice nugs captain  I'm doing another sour lemon og, I love this stuff.


Hey! You're still around, nice. How's life?


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Hey! You're still around, nice. How's life?


Great man!!! Working my ass off right now, busy times at a greenhouse this time of year. But I gotta grow going on, that SLOG along with some grandaddy purple. Come by and check it out. I'll be around as often as possible man


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

Will do, man!


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cherry og was decent nothing like . phenos varied one smelt more og another had a strong offensive odor. Decent smoke 6.5. Out of 10. Lost coast og was the best representation of an og that I'm used to. Just not as strong as I like. Great bag appeal and smell 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## woodsusa (Apr 1, 2012)

Their Lost Coast OG is wonderful. Everything you want, taste, smell, and effects.


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 1, 2012)

I would love to see a review of your RPK, I ordered a 6pack during 'Tudes Bday promo, I wasn't looking for another purple strain (I already have TGA Deep Purple) but the parentage and they claim a high CBD count, lemme know what you think!!




wheezer said:


> I got a grow report I'll be doing on the Royal Purple Kush they have. View attachment 2076031View attachment 2076032View attachment 2076033
> 
> I'm also growing their BlueBerry Headband. Reports to come.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 3, 2012)

along with the grapefruit,, im liking the bubba 76 and royal purple kush. does anyone recommend one over the other? bubba says its a week faster than rpk.. idk maybe try all 3!


----------



## sonar (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to hear such positive reviews on ET. I'll be growing several of their strains (among other things) this summer. I have Lost Coast OG (x3 fem), Super Sour OG (x3 fem), and single fems of Emerald Jack, Grapefruit Krush, and Trinity Kush. Can only crack 3 out of the 9 seeds. I think I have it figured out but wouldn't mind hearing what you guys have to think.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's my grapefruit krush from ET as a freebie.
45 days from seed in a 5 gal bucket. 
Thick stem, huge fan leaves, and bushy.
I'm tyring to lst her now. 

Very nice plant and smells dank already by now.


----------



## cannabistoker420 (Apr 7, 2012)

got the same about to start growing the krush and emerald jack


----------



## cannabistoker420 (Apr 7, 2012)

when are you going to 12:12?


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 7, 2012)

My Grapefruit Krush plant is 4 weeks in veg. and showing male pre-flowers!!!  I'll never order E.T. seeds! Can fem seeds be male?? Anywho....I'm glad it was a freebie! I'm going to use it to pollinate something...lol!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 7, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> My Grapefruit Krush plant is 4 weeks in veg. and showing male pre-flowers!!!  I'll never order E.T. seeds! Can fem seeds be male?? Anywho....I'm glad it was a freebie! I'm going to use it to pollinate something...lol!


Sorry to hear the bad news 
From what I understand Emerald Triangle outsourced the breeding of their feminized strains to private breeders.
Those breeders standards are not as high as Emerald Triangle's are, who actually breed the regular seeds for their strains.
I would buy their regular seeds, but not their fems.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> My Grapefruit Krush plant is 4 weeks in veg. and showing male pre-flowers!!!  I'll never order E.T. seeds! Can fem seeds be male?? Anywho....I'm glad it was a freebie! I'm going to use it to pollinate something...lol!


Do you have a pic? I've grown out four of their fem strains, Grapefruit Krush included and never had an issue. My cousin runs their fem gear and never had an issue either. Also, Bad Karma, I like you, but I wonder how you would know the outsourced feminizer's standards aren't as high? Do you have a link or some kind of experience with them? I've grown out a lot of different breeder's gear and ET has been the most solid and stable thus far. Darwin, do you have any pics of these pre flowers?


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Do you have a pic? I've grown out four of their fem strains, Grapefruit Krush included and never had an issue. My cousin runs their fem gear and never had an issue either. Also, Bad Karma, I like you, but I wonder how you would know the outsourced feminizer's standards aren't as high? Do you have a link or some kind of experience with them? I've grown out a lot of different breeder's gear and ET has been the most solid and stable thus far. Darwin, do you have any pics of these pre flowers?


As much as I don't appreciate your condescending tone...I sure do! I'm sorry but the whole purpose of giving out free seeds is to promote the breeder...and this one was promoted poorly!!


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Believe me, I wish I could say different because I was really looking forward to this strain....but was confronted with disappointment! Like I said, I'll milk him for his pollen and cross him with something...that's about as close as I will ever get to E.T.


Fool indian once...shame on you!! Fool indian twice...shame on indian!!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 8, 2012)

Go with the regs and you'll be okay..I've seen dank ET plants for sure.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 8, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> As much as I don't appreciate your condescending tone...I sure do! I'm sorry but the whole purpose of giving out free seeds is to promote the breeder...and this one was promoted poorly!!


That does suck man. I've had no problems with any of my fem sour lemon og's, but I will only buy there reg seeds from now on since there bred in California and the farms are outsourced to England


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 8, 2012)

It really does suck...bigtime! It's such a beautiful plant too, so it was even more of a let down to see nuts! I do have the Trinity Kush in veg too. I could possibly cross the 2 for shits n gigs, lol....call it Trinity Grush!!!...haha...because that one does appear to be fem but I'm not as pleased with the overall appearance of it so far.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 8, 2012)

True, that is a pretty male  crossing it to the Trinity would most definitely give you some nice indica seeds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> As much as I don't appreciate your condescending tone...I sure do! I'm sorry but the whole purpose of giving out free seeds is to promote the breeder...and this one was promoted poorly!!


 That does suck big time. A lot of people mistake a female preflower for a male, that's why I asked to see pics. You're awfully sensitive aren't you?


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 8, 2012)

I have only gotten the Emerald Jack and so far it is great. I started 5 seeds regular 4 cracked the ground way faster then the other 4 strains by far the most vigorous. I got 2 male. It has been very wet this year here in Puna and the EJ has no PM at all, they look super healthy. They have been budding for a week now. My only complaint is I was hoping for more sativa dom and as you can tell from the pictures they don't look sativa at all. Aloha


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 8, 2012)

They look healthy as hell. Beautiful plants.


----------



## cannabistoker420 (Apr 8, 2012)

how long from seedling did yours take to get to the start of the flowering stage? i am growing the same


----------



## sonar (Apr 8, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news
> From what I understand Emerald Triangle outsourced the breeding of their feminized strains to private breeders.
> Those breeders standards are not as high as Emerald Triangle's are, who actually breed the regular seeds for their strains.
> I would buy their regular seeds, but not their fems.


It's my understanding almost all breeders outsource their seed feminization. I remember reading it on a breeder page not to long ago. I think it was either Serious Seeds or Sagarmatha Seeds giving a disclaimer that they did it and hey said almost all the major breeders do also but don't tell their customers.

I guess it is always a possibility with fem seeds and a hermie is bound to happen sooner or later. Over the past few years I've grown somewhere around 40 plants from fem seed and have been lucky enough not to have seen a single male flower so far. It's good to know though since I under 10 plants a season and a single hermie would really screw my season.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

am i tweekin or do i see nanners on the finished product? what are these lil neon green looking spots?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

think i see a nanner on the middle bud on this strain too..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

do i see one on the bottom left of this strain too look real close for the lil neon yellow thingy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

I think you need glasses. Or a larger screen.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I think you need glasses.


i think u need glasses... wish i could circle what i see....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry man, my vision is perfect, my pics are huge, I know whether or not my shit has nanners. You're not going to pop in and enlighten me like I'm a noob.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 8, 2012)

dont see it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

ok fingers then maybe you can explain to me on that pic of the lemon diesel.. the middle nugget..about an inch or so to the right wtf is that lil neon yellowish green looking thing that looks like a nanner to me?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

lol try and tell me that a pistil hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

i see these on your shit... keep playing me like i dont know what im talking about... you cut them before they got bigger opened up and droped there pollin. just cuzz u dont got any seeds dont mean ur shit aint herm. look real close at that lemon diesel


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

has they get bigger they look more like this....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

right before they open..


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 8, 2012)

any female plant can do this!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

What you're seeing is a leaf tip, not a nanner. Or possibly a piece of clipping that stuck to the bud from harvesting.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

no bro im seeing the beginning of a nanner. again that lemon diesel pic. the middle bud.. you see how its like kinda a 3 segment bud? like its a nugg.. then a lil bit of stem. then a nug.. then a lil bit of stem. then finally the top nugg? look very closely at the middle segment of that middle bud.. ok.. or better yet.. look at the top of that middle bud and look back untill you can see the stem it is connected to.. look directly up from there.. that lil neon yellowish thing..


----------



## CaptainAhab (Apr 8, 2012)

As long as you monkeys keep bumping my thread, can you tell me this: 

Will a plant only produce seeds if pollinated, or hermed? 

I have a lot of seeds on my Jedi Kush at the internodal spaces, only. No nanners present, at all.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> As long as you monkeys keep bumping my thread, can you tell me this:
> 
> Will a plant only produce seeds if pollinated, or hermed?
> 
> I have a lot of seeds on my Jedi Kush at the internodal spaces, only. No nanners present, at all.


They might be hidden inside the bud.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 8, 2012)

Now I'm reading that I'm not the only one who has had E.T. "fem" seeds turn out to be male. A guy, on a thread I posted, said his bubba76 turned out male as well. E.T. has some nice looking strains, but I would buy their fem seeds with caution...well I personally would not buy them at all! X I do see what you are talking about.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> Now I'm reading that I'm not the only one who has had E.T. "fem" seeds turn out to be male. A guy, on a thread I posted, said his bubba76 turned out male as well. E.T. has some nice looking strains, but I would buy their fem seeds with caution...well I personally would not buy them at all! X I do see what you are talking about.


Was the guy with the Bubba on a different site? I can't find anything.

Nevermind I found it. That sucks, if I ever have that problem, I'm done with fem seeds period. Had enough bs with Cali Connection fems.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

i had an issue with my fem. violator kush from barneys farm herming on me.. but i grew out a dinafem cali hashplant that didnt herm at all.. im niether for nor against fem seeds.. to be honest i havent grown enough of them to formulate an opinion.. i mean i had a slh that didnt herm from fem seed. i had a bluewidow that didnt herm from fem seeds, and a cali hash plant... the only one who hermed was the vk


----------



## cotchept (Apr 8, 2012)

you're mistaking burned leaf tips for nanners. 

out of the 4 bubba 76s I popped all 4 were female. they're regular seeds. as bill hicks said, go with their regs. 

they're a bunch of hippies and their genetics are top notch old school west coast stuff. can't go wrong.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

cotchept said:


> you're mistaking burned leaf tips for nanners.
> 
> out of the 4 bubba 76s I popped all 4 were female. they're regular seeds. as bill hicks said, go with their regs.
> 
> they're a bunch of hippies and their genetics are top notch old school west coast stuff. can't go wrong.


bro not to come off cocky.. but i have been growing bud for 12 years.... and i aint stopping anytime soon... since when are burnt leaves a neon yellowish green? what i see clearly is the beginning of a hermie flower.. how can noone else fucking see it.. its there.. i wish i had a program were i could circle it !!!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I see what your saying but theyre tiny. As long as they're not full grown I dont think they will affect the quality of the smoke.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I see what your saying but theyre tiny. As long as they're not full grown I dont think they will affect the quality of the smoke.



hahahahaha the point is that its there and it hermed....


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 9, 2012)

**** Crickets **** lol


----------



## East Hawaii (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope mine don't get those F--- nanners !! It seems common these days to have those, sad.I just throw away any nanner strains and move on. 
Aloha


----------



## sonar (Apr 9, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha the point is that its there and it hermed....


I hope it is just an isolated incident. I bought my ET beans several months ago and planned on making them a major part of my grow this season. Good thing about being a seed whore is that I have plenty of other strains in the event that I hear more hermie issues.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bro not to come off cocky.. but i have been growing bud for 12 years.... and i aint stopping anytime soon... since when are burnt leaves a neon yellowish green? what i see clearly is the beginning of a hermie flower.. how can noone else fucking see it.. its there.. i wish i had a program were i could circle it !!!



There aren't nanners in my buds. You're taking a tiny spot that's barely visible and resembles a nanner in color and stating as a fucking fact that it is one. ITS NOT. These pics are like 7mb on my computer, I can zoom right the fuck in and see everything. If there were nanners I wouldn't have taken pics of them, and I wouldn't have grown that strain for close to a year. You threw a small handful of pics up and claimed to see nanners in every one, come on now. And those buds in the jar were POPCORN, not some huge colas. If there were nanners on there, they would be a lot bigger in that pic. Since when are nanners smaller and thinner than pistils?


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 10, 2012)

FYI..

Emerald Trinagle Bubba76 Feminized, turns out to be male. --> Feminized Bubba76 

The budding breeder inside me has been awaken!

regards,


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe E.T. has stumbled onto something new....masculanized seeds!!! hahahaaa Epic fail on your "feminized" seeds Emerald Triangle!!!


----------



## CaptainAhab (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> Maybe E.T. has stumbled onto something new....masculanized seeds!!! hahahaaa Epic fail on your "feminized" seeds Emerald Triangle!!!


Fool, Emerald Triangle doesn't produce feminized seeds. Breeders in Europe who sell to the Attitude and other seedbanks do. 

I'm laughing at all the responses about hermies based on this one guys weak ass picture, too. Emerald Triangle > pretty much every other seed company, IMO.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Fool, Emerald Triangle doesn't produce feminized seeds. Breeders in Europe who sell to the Attitude and other seedbanks do.
> 
> I'm laughing at all the responses about hermies based on this one guys weak ass picture, too. Emerald Triangle > pretty much every other seed company, IMO.


Fool, if Emerald Triangle doesn't produce fem seeds then why the hell do they put their name on it? Not to mention, it's not just their fem seeds that ppl are having issues with...their reg seeds are herming too! if you are laughing so hard wtf did you start this thread for anyway?? u asked ppls opinions of E.T. then you resort to childish name calling when you're not hearing what you want to hear?


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Besides...nowhere do I see where anyone is arguing about who, specifically, produced the seeds...whether it's E.T., or whether they outsource their fem seeds...their name is on it....and no matter what... Emerald Triangle fails to deliver. By participating in a promo and giving away free seeds, E.T. has lost way more potential buyers than they have gained.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> As long as you monkeys keep bumping my thread, can you tell me this:
> 
> Will a plant only produce seeds if pollinated, or hermed?
> 
> I have a lot of seeds on my Jedi Kush at the internodal spaces, only. No nanners present, at all.


Lol...and all this coming from someone who had to ask this question?? Thank you I will make sure never to buy from any west coast breeders...ever!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

It's still some great genetics on the west!!


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Fool, Emerald Triangle doesn't produce feminized seeds. Breeders in Europe who sell to the Attitude and other seedbanks do.
> 
> I'm laughing at all the responses about hermies based on this one guys weak ass picture, too. Emerald Triangle > pretty much every other seed company, IMO.


The deal was advertised under the Emerald Triangle Seed Co. name, ordered from The Attitude under the Emerald Triangle Seed Co. name, arrived at my house seeds labeled with Emerald Triangle Seed Co. name.. I suspect Emerald Triangle Seed Co knows about these European breeders that are making seeds and putting thier good name on these seeds. I fail to see why you think Emerald Triangle Seed Co, is not responsible.  quote from thier own website.



ET Seed Co. said:


> *Tried and tested...*
> 
> We are focused on providing meticulous care to our strains and always ensure genetic stability; we do this through regular breeding. We guarantee that this maintains long-term stability so that you end up with the perfect seed. All of our seeds are tried and tested by ourselves and peers to ensure perfection. At Emerald Triangle we specialize in many varieties of seeds consisting of both Regular which are bred in California and Feminised which are bred in Europe.


Maybe my fem seed is still in Europe and my order came from Cali. That's the answer! 

I will try the Emerald Jack seeds I have, and will make babies with my new Buba76 Patriarch.

regards,


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

You are presumptive and immature and have not a single clue about anything you speak of....especially growing. Perhaps you work for E.T. and that is why you are having a major hissy fit right now?...perhaps another reason why they fail is because they have people like you running the show? talking about kicking peoples asses? How old are you 10? You asked for opinions..and they were given to you...E.T. fem seeds are not fem seeds...this is fact!! not just opinion....E.T. regs have been known to herm...why not read around the forums a bit, at what others have to say? LOL half-assed, whiny sentiments? how long did it take you to come up with that one? This is a free forum and I can comment on whatever thread I damn well like!...and the only one I hear whining, about it, is you! Perhaps you should do some more reading and less spouting off at people who don't agree with you!  Happy Growing!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> There aren't nanners in my buds. You're taking a tiny spot that's barely visible and resembles a nanner in color and stating as a fucking fact that it is one. ITS NOT. These pics are like 7mb on my computer, I can zoom right the fuck in and see everything. If there were nanners I wouldn't have taken pics of them, and I wouldn't have grown that strain for close to a year. You threw a small handful of pics up and claimed to see nanners in every one, come on now. And those buds in the jar were POPCORN, not some huge colas. If there were nanners on there, they would be a lot bigger in that pic. Since when are nanners smaller and thinner than pistils?


when they arent given the time to get bigger and open.. look man dont take it personal.. i like you.. and you kill it nasty on that grow.. yours buds turned out sick... you did everything right.. but i see a the begginning of a hermie flower there.. period..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Fool, Emerald Triangle doesn't produce feminized seeds. Breeders in Europe who sell to the Attitude and other seedbanks do.
> 
> I'm laughing at all the responses about hermies based on this one guys weak ass picture, too. Emerald Triangle > pretty much every other seed company, IMO.


weak pic???? i donno about that.. the end product looks sick.... i was just saying i see a hermie flower...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> You sound like an embittered, sad little man. The internet isn't a place to vent your frustrations about whatever it is that has your panties in a bunch. Why don't you leave this thread so that it doesn't get clogged with your half-assed, whiny sentiments? I'd appreciate that, and so would others.
> 
> You're trying to besmirch the name of a company that states specifically in their policy that they believe in keeping male genetics present in their seeds, as stated on their company website "Our passion is focused on providing meticulous care and quality for our strains and to ensure genetic stability through using natures way, meaning we refuse to discount the role of a male chromosome in our breeding techniques and gene pool. We recognize the fact that 80% of the European market is femi, so we don't disregard it completely....BUT we still stand to the fact that regular breeding maintains long term stability...and that's what you can expect from us." http://www.emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk/about.html
> 
> ...


watch who you call a moron..... im also a mod on here..... care to explaine to me what that lil neon nanner looking thing is since its not a nanner? is it perhaps a burnt leaf? lol


----------



## CaptainAhab (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> watch who you call a moron..... im also a mod on here..... care to explaine to me what that lil neon nanner looking thing is since its not a nanner? is it perhaps a burnt leaf? lol


My point is that as soon as your alleged nanner pic went up, the bandwagon started. People out of nowhere rallying against a seed company, as is often the case with other seed companies reputations, on here (Cali Connection, Rare Dankness, etc). Darwin Riddle, if that is his real name, starts multiple posts of negativity, and garbage, within this thread without taking the time to research what he's talking about. Long story short, if I can keep people like him from besmirching a companies reputation, I will.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> watch who you call a moron..... im also a mod on here..... care to explaine to me what that lil neon nanner looking thing is since its not a nanner? is it perhaps a burnt leaf? lol


He also called you a dipshit X! and he calls me bitter. I'm just simply conveying my dis-satisfaction for a strain that I vegged and loved for 5 weeks...spent time and $ on...looked forward to watching it grow...and ended up very disappointed when the "fem" GK turned out to be male. I have a right to be put off by that.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

and you, yourself, Captain Ahab...if that's your real name!!! are promoting Cali Conn in a poor light by stating that your plant is herming...or somehow magically producing seeds without herming or pollination??


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> He also called you a dipshit X! and he calls me bitter. I'm just simply conveying my dis-satisfaction for a strain that I vegged and loved for 5 weeks...spent time and $ on...looked forward to watching it grow...and ended up very disappointed when the "fem" GK turned out to be male. I have a right to be put off by that.


yeah io saw him call you that... i also seen him threaten you... its guys like that which make this great site a lil less special


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

and I grew the plant for 5 weeks...it was labeled fem...it turned out to be male..what further research do you need??


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

let me reitterate... im not against emerald triangle or feminized seeds.. i wanna grow a bunch of emerald triangles gear... a couple strains i want is 76 bubba, super sour og, there purple kush, and blue headband.. nor am i saying sticky fingers is a bad grower.. ebcause he is not.. he grows some dank... im just saying my eye see's nanners thats all..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> and I grew the plant for 5 weeks...it was labeled fem...it turned out to be male..what further research do you need??


i would have been salty if iw as in your shoes too... possib;le someone put a reg bean were there shoulda been a fem.?


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you not ask for people's opinions? Do you know the definition of whining? How can you possibly presume to know me as a person? You are an uneducated, arrogant, immature, venomous person! I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when they arent given the time to get bigger and open.. look man dont take it personal.. i like you.. and you kill it nasty on that grow.. yours buds turned out sick... you did everything right.. but i see a the begginning of a hermie flower there.. period..


Right on man. Thanks for the compliment. If it was the starting of one, the plant went 9+ weeks, I guess it wouldn't have been that big of a deal. I've never seen an actual nanner on it, it would have gotten the axe fast.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

bananas, hell there could be watermelons on the plant as long as its seedless!!! And if the the beans are seasoned right I'll even take a couple of them!


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> You should put a leash on your toadie if you don't want him to get bitten, again.


Keep making a fool of yourself! It's quite entertaining! Don't ask people for their opinions if your'e going to get upset and cry over their responses! Are you really sure that you are not, somehow, affiliated with E.T. because you are taking this way too personally!


----------



## CaptainAhab (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> Keep making a fool of yourself! It's quite entertaining! Don't ask people for their opinions if your'e going to get upset and cry over their responses! Are you really sure that you are not, somehow, affiliated with E.T. because you are taking this way too personally!


This is coming from someone that wears a thumb ring? Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

and you make assumptions like crazy!! who even said that that is a picture of my hand...you are really grabbing at straws pal!!..but carry on you are very comedic!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Right on man. Thanks for the compliment. If it was the starting of one, the plant went 9+ weeks, I guess it wouldn't have been that big of a deal. I've never seen an actual nanner on it, it would have gotten the axe fast.


lol no problem.... i mean it didnt pollinate amything... its not hurting the yield/potency one bit...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> You should put a leash on your toadie if you don't want him to get bitten, again.


dude i dont even know that guy like that... i just see you trolling him, and me. your violating forum rules.. you cant threaten members.. and you def. can't call mnods morons and dipshits... wtf is wrong with you? then look at you you even bring what seem to be civil people down to your level of trolling.. why dont you just stop.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> have you ever heard that saying..to assume makes an ass out of u and me?? well right now it's all you pal!!


lets just stop feeding him ok...?


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Your'e absolutely right X and I apologize for feeding into it. I'm not exactly sure why he is getting away with threatening me though...all for expressing my opinion.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> Your'e absolutely right X and I apologize for feeding into it. I'm not exactly sure why he is getting away with threatening me though...all for expressing my opinion.


yeah i apologize to.. this isn't my section to moderate or i would have deleted all those harassing post's.... i have brought this to light to someone who can help. just ignore him for now..


----------



## cotchept (Apr 10, 2012)

So I checked my bubba76 jar and I went through most of the remaining few buds. I found a total of 4 seeds but no nanners or any pre-nanners. The thing is, this plant was grown in a hastily put together closet cab under CFLs because I had an surplus of females that didn't fit in my HPS tent. The CFL closet was barley light proof and i'm sure there were leaks so it's a miracle it didn't herm totally. I neglected her and she still turned out amazing. And you come across as a dick with that, I've been growing for 10 years bullshit like i'm some kind of noob. icmag doesn't have the adolecent drama that seems to plauge the threads over here. maybe i'll stick to posting over there. i'm just trying to share my experiences and opinions not measure dicks. 

Oh, I just noticed you're a fellow Chicagoan. I get it now.

4 seeds in 24 grams run under 112w of cfl is pretty damn good if you ask me and it's some of the best herb i've grown recently. rock hard buds, great taste/smell/high. i don't even like indicas much but it became a keeper mom after a successful reveg. can't wait to run it outside and finish the 2 I got going from seed right now.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 11, 2012)

I just harvested 1 lost coast og fem. No herming. Good yield, great smell and bag appeal and one of the best highs ive had in years. I am gonna hoard this shit for myself. I love it!! ahve 2 more seeds. Will run one later in the year and gonna try to get a mother I hope.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a Cherry OG and a Lost Coast on the way from Attitude, looking forward to giving Emerald a try.

By the way, I've grown many strains that will throw out a banana or two- including the Cheesequake I've been running for many months. If you pick them out they don't cause any trouble. When I see full blown male flowers, though, usually around the nodes, I chop and toss.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

im thinking of a huge fem order from ET what you guys think?


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 17, 2012)

I only do Reg seeds (except for some freebies) I have a pack of Royal Purple Kush yet to run, looks to be interesting bubba x black Afghan, truly not one of their more popular strains but I'm excited to get to play with it...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> im thinking of a huge fem order from ET what you guys think?


I say go for it, I've run nothing but fems from them and haven't had any problems.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I say go for it, I've run nothing but fems from them and haven't had any problems.


they pretty quick finishers?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends what you're growing. Everything I ran was 8-9 weeks.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Depends what you're growing. Everything I ran was 8-9 weeks.


i want to order their mastodon kush, trinity kush, blueberry headband, supersour og and bubba 76.
Have you grown any of those?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

No. I have Bb headband in veg right now and beans of the Bubba 76. My cousin ran the mastodon and it was good. He ended up with a masterkush pheno. He's running it again to see what else he can get. I'm pretty sure it was an 8 weeker. Another friend of mine (Bigtacofarmer) has the super sour og going right now, haven't had a chance to try it out yet. He said the structure is very og-like, though.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No. I have Bb headband in veg right now and beans of the Bubba 76. My cousin ran the mastodon and it was good. He ended up with a masterkush pheno. He's running it again to see what else he can get. I'm pretty sure it was an 8 weeker. Another friend of mine (Bigtacofarmer) has the super sour og going right now, haven't had a chance to try it out yet. He said the structure is very og-like, though.


Nice, all them have fem gear with no herm probs also? 
also is mastodon couch lock?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, all fems no herms. Express thinks that's the starting of a herm on my lemon diesel pic. If it was, it's news to me, I haven't seen any actual nanners. If it was starting to throw one out at 9 weeks, It wouldn't have bothered me anyway, considering it was done at that point. And the mastodon is couchlock, but it doesn't make me tired. I personally don't care a whole lot for the musty kush taste though, but it isn't bad. That's just my opinion, some people love it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup, all fems no herms. Express thinks that's the starting of a herm on my lemon diesel pic. If it was, it's news to me, I haven't seen any actual nanners. If it was starting to throw one out at 9 weeks, It wouldn't have bothered me anyway, considering it was done at that point. And the mastodon is couchlock, but it doesn't make me tired. I personally don't care a whole lot for the musty kush taste though, but it isn't bad. That's just my opinion, some people love it.


sounds good enough to me. i plan on running these for the first time out door.
Glad its couch lock, i want to get all stephen hawking.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> sounds good enough to me. i plan on running these for the first time out door.
> Glad its couch lock, i want to get all stephen hawking.


go ahead man!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup, all fems no herms. Express thinks that's the starting of a herm on my lemon diesel pic. If it was, it's news to me, I haven't seen any actual nanners. If it was starting to throw one out at 9 weeks, It wouldn't have bothered me anyway, considering it was done at that point. And the mastodon is couchlock, but it doesn't make me tired. I personally don't care a whole lot for the musty kush taste though, but it isn't bad. That's just my opinion, some people love it.


Allright brotha im putting my faith in you and ordering all ET right now about 65.00 bucks worth


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Allright brotha im putting my faith in you and ordering all ET right now about 65.00 bucks worth


If your'e ordering fem seeds...be careful..2 of my E.T. "fem" seeds turned out to be male. They have nice looking gear, though, so if I had to order from E.T. I'd try the regs.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Darwin Riddle said:


> If your'e ordering fem seeds...be careful..2 of my E.T. "fem" seeds turned out to be male. They have nice looking gear, though, so if I had to order from E.T. I'd try the regs.


They were all fem.


----------



## Darwin Riddle (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> They were all fem.


Well, I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought I'd try a couple of singles, they arrived in the mail today (with other stuff). I got a Lost Coast OG and two Cherry OG.


----------



## Ohthatguy8 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow. Can't believe it took till page 14 for mastodon kush to get mentioned. The most vigorous plant I have grown great yield and awesome high. I took mine to 63 days. I ran mastodon vs deadhead as my new strains last run and the mastodon pheno seems to be better than the deadhead pheno. Although the deadhead has great bag appeal n smell. I have pics I can upload got just over 200gs of dried meds. Gonna crack trinity kush next. Maybe I'm just lucky but it was from a single fem seed.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 21, 2012)

Ohthatguy8 said:


> Wow. Can't believe it took till page 14 for mastodon kush to get mentioned. The most vigorous plant I have grown great yield and awesome high. I took mine to 63 days. I ran mastodon vs deadhead as my new strains last run and the mastodon pheno seems to be better than the deadhead pheno. Although the deadhead has great bag appeal n smell. I have pics I can upload got just over 200gs of dried meds. Gonna crack trinity kush next. Maybe I'm just lucky but it was from a single fem seed.


It's always good to hear about a positive turn-out!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> ET has some dank. Very stable strong genetics too.
> 
> Grapefruit Krush
> 
> ...


damn sticky you killed it, excellent job.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ohthatguy8 said:


> Wow. Can't believe it took till page 14 for mastodon kush to get mentioned. The most vigorous plant I have grown great yield and awesome high. I took mine to 63 days. I ran mastodon vs deadhead as my new strains last run and the mastodon pheno seems to be better than the deadhead pheno. Although the deadhead has great bag appeal n smell. I have pics I can upload got just over 200gs of dried meds. Gonna crack trinity kush next. Maybe I'm just lucky but it was from a single fem seed.


I just ordetred mastodon and trinity kush, upload some pictures of your mastodon please. im one curious fellow.


----------



## karmeron (May 7, 2012)

I got 3 attitude freebies, run in dwc under 2x600w hps

Grapefruit krush- hermied BADLY, slaughtered it as soon as i saw nanners, pity as the buds looked great.
Trinity kush. - in week 4 12-12, very sticky, bud to leaf ratio is terrible,lovely kush smell.
Emerald jack - also week 4 12-12, also very sticky and terrible leaf to bud ratio, smells like jh but more 'fuelly'

In comparison im groeing bomb seeds berry bomb beside them and it is better in every aspect- better bud to leaf, better smell etc

So based only on my 3 freebies, i wouldnt bother with emerald triangle seeds. There seems to be waybetter out there. This is only my personal opinion based on 3 freebies. But lets be honest if a breeder wants to give away freebies to get new customers, why dont they give away some of their best gear to get people 'hooked'? Its a shame because theyre strains sound so good


----------



## nattybongo (May 7, 2012)

wow, poor reviews of the freebie beans from ET. I was thinking of using my ET freebies from the Attitude for the next grow but from others peoples reports I might just give them a miss.


----------



## montanamike1 (May 21, 2012)

SLOG is the truth!


----------



## nastynate420 (May 21, 2012)

Emerald triangle seed co had GREAT genetics! I had the pleasure working with them personally last year. Did origional Jack Herer, Cherry Diesel, Fire OG and a couple other random strains he was working with last year. His knowledge is second to none! I swear I could listen to to him for hours! I gotta find some time to take a ride up north for some more babies!


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 21, 2012)

I got a free bubba 76 from the tude.. Not a big bubba fan but, threw them all in a cup and said what the fuck.. Right out the gate you could tell who the bubba was..lol
Its got a couple weeks and it looks and smells great. Will be giving you guys a second look for sure..

Side note: got a free dinafem og kush and I am super impressed never thought I would be..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> I got a free bubba 76 from the tude.. Not a big bubba fan but, threw them all in a cup and said what the fuck.. Right out the gate you could tell who the bubba was..lol
> Its got a couple weeks and it looks and smells great. Will be giving you guys a second look for sure..
> 
> Side note: got a free dinafem og kush and I am super impressed never thought I would be..


Love to see s pic man.


----------



## cotchept (May 22, 2012)

Here's a Bubba 76(afghani pheno) that I took down last week


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 22, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Here's a Bubba 76(afghani pheno) that I took down last week
> View attachment 2179923



What's the smell on that like?


----------



## yesum (May 22, 2012)

^^ How bout the stone? balanced, down, up etc. Been thinking of getting me a 5 pack.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Here's a Bubba 76(afghani pheno) that I took down last week
> View attachment 2179923


 Thank you was this feminized?


----------



## cotchept (May 22, 2012)

The affy pheno smells more sweet, fruity, and piney while the bubba pheno smells kushy and peppery. They both taste great. 

The effect is mostly indica but not in a couchlock sort of way. Potent. Great for before bed but can also be an all day smoke. 

Mine were regular but of the 4 seeds I've popped they've all been female and only show 2 phenotypes so the strain is stable. 

They're also very vigorous and will take anything you throw at them. The only downside is the yield could be a little better but I don't mind much since the herb is so damn good. Here are some more pics.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

cotchept said:


> The affy pheno smells more sweet, fruity, and piney while the bubba pheno smells kushy and peppery. They both taste great.
> 
> The effect is mostly indica but not in a couchlock sort of way. Potent. Great for before bed but can also be an all day smoke.
> 
> ...


Nice i have a single fem so hopefully its as stable as the regs.
Throwing mine outdoors, so i have to wait the season out to see how she turns out but i have the sprout which is a week and some odd days old.


----------



## wheezer (May 23, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I got a grow report I'll be doing on the Royal Purple Kush they have. View attachment 2076031View attachment 2076032View attachment 2076033
> 
> I'm also growing their BlueBerry Headband. Reports to come.


Bad news on the Blue Berry Headband......I had 3 females that lived out of a pack, and 2 of em' turned complete true hermie on me at 3 weeks. I have a load that I'm doing light depo on, and these are the only ones that did it.I'm not too impressed with ET at the moment. The Royal Purple Kush was average at best, and I had hermie troubles with the Bubba 76 fem freebie I had too.


----------



## doby mick (May 23, 2012)

Hi everyone i think we have tobe very careful here as i have been doing ET stuff now for a while and would say like with any plant you get problems, even when good genetics are being used, i sometimes think that you will get more problems with good genetics, i was warned about the hermi problems with the Blueberry Headband but have just finished 6 without any trouble at all, i have also done Emerald Jack Lost CoastOG Cherry OG MASTADONE Kush and have only had a few minor problems. ET get my thumbs up anyway DOBY MICK PS Done some DINAFEM stuff and found there Moby Dick TOBE top shelf and also got the free OG kush , but havent poped it yet.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 23, 2012)

well i got feminized, bubba 76, lost cost og, trinity kush, royale purple kush, mastadon kush and super sour og, all going outside this season, i hope i have no hermie issues .


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> well i got feminized, bubba 76, lost cost og, trinity kush, royale purple kush, mastadon kush and super sour og, all going outside this season, i hope i have no hermie issues .


You should be fine. I have 2 Blueberry Headbands in flowering and they're at 4 wks and no signs of herms. Just like all the other ET strains I had, I'm sure they'll be solid.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You should be fine. I have 2 Blueberry Headbands in flowering and they're at 4 wks and no signs of herms. Just like all the other ET strains I had, I'm sure they'll be solid.


 nice! that gives me confidence


----------



## cotchept (May 23, 2012)

took down the other Bubba 76 I had. This one is the Pre-98 pheno and is some of the dankest dank i've grown in a while. I hit it with some Querkle pollen and can't wait to grow those beans out when I get a chance.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 24, 2012)

cotchept said:


> took down the other Bubba 76 I had. This one is the Pre-98 pheno and is some of the dankest dank i've grown in a while. I hit it with some Querkle pollen and can't wait to grow those beans out when I get a chance.
> 
> View attachment 2182018
> View attachment 2182019
> ...


was this from fem seed?


----------



## cotchept (May 24, 2012)

not fem. ET outsources their production of feminized beans so I went with regular.


----------



## MistaRasta (May 24, 2012)

Literally just chopped some Bubba 76 today. 56 days flower, beautiful rock hard buds and a nice peppery fruity kush. All wrapped up in a big blanket of trichomes. Got this as a freebie and will definitely consider buying some more seeds on my my next pick n mix order.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 24, 2012)

MistaRasta said:


> Literally just chopped some Bubba 76 today. 56 days flower, beautiful rock hard buds and a nice peppery fruity kush. All wrapped up in a big blanket of trichomes. Got this as a freebie and will definitely consider buying some more seeds on my my next pick n mix order.
> 
> View attachment 2183290
> View attachment 2183291


So this was a feminized seed then correct?


----------



## cotchept (May 24, 2012)

MistaRasta said:


> Literally just chopped some Bubba 76 today. 56 days flower, beautiful rock hard buds and a nice peppery fruity kush. All wrapped up in a big blanket of trichomes. Got this as a freebie and will definitely consider buying some more seeds on my my next pick n mix order.
> 
> View attachment 2183290
> View attachment 2183291


That looks like the Affy leaning pheno. Peppery at first and get a bit more fruity after a nice cure. Solid indica for sure.


----------



## Pickett420247365 (May 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha the point is that its there and it hermed....


 the point is your a buzz kill and you have no idea what that dude was growing besides based off a couple pics at certain angles, further more say you were right about them being hermie, why make such a big deal about it...


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

cotchept said:


> not fem. ET outsources their production of feminized beans so I went with regular.


I'm trying to run through all of my fem seeds now!


----------



## MistaRasta (May 25, 2012)

cotchept said:


> That looks like the Affy leaning pheno. Peppery at first and get a bit more fruity after a nice cure. Solid indica for sure.


Definitely the affy pheno. Nice purple tent on the tops which are very dense.


----------



## MistaRasta (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> So this was a feminized seed then correct?



yessir. Got it in the lucky 7 promo. I believe they were all feminized. Personally im not a huge bubba fan, but shes great for a night time smoke.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

MistaRasta said:


> yessir. Got it in the lucky 7 promo. I believe they were all feminized. Personally im not a huge bubba fan, but shes great for a night time smoke.


the only regs were sssdh


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I'm trying to run through all of my fem seeds now!


emerald triangle fems?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

MistaRasta said:


> yessir. Got it in the lucky 7 promo. I believe they were all feminized. Personally im not a huge bubba fan, but shes great for a night time smoke.


No nanner action as well?
Sorry for all the questions just wanna know what to expect.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> emerald triangle fems?


some of everything!


----------



## MistaRasta (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> No nanner action as well?
> Sorry for all the questions just wanna know what to expect.



I actually got some nanners super late into flower, pretty sure its because i accidentally left the tent open one night. Tis' all good though, still dank.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I just bought some Bubba 76 because of your post. Thanks.


That Bubba 76 Is dank as fuck my boy had 1 plant and got 25 dry grams. They smell and taste like old cat piss


----------



## crazycanuk420 (May 26, 2012)

I have 2 bubba 76 on the go. 1 is short and bushy while the other is a medium size plant. So which pheno is the bubba? Their at week6 of flower and have been a pleasure to grow. Lookin forward to harvest but dont know which pheno is which.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

MistaRasta said:


> I actually got some nanners super late into flower, pretty sure its because i accidentally left the tent open one night. Tis' all good though, still dank.


you get any seeds from that?


----------



## cotchept (Jun 5, 2012)

crazycanuk420 said:


> I have 2 bubba 76 on the go. 1 is short and bushy while the other is a medium size plant. So which pheno is the bubba? Their at week6 of flower and have been a pleasure to grow. Lookin forward to harvest but dont know which pheno is which.


the shorter one is probably the affy, its all indica, super stout, very leafy. the pre98 pheno tends to be more stretchy.


----------



## peacenikchick (Jun 7, 2012)

hopefully this helps someone. had trinity, emerald , grapefruit krush all fem from feb promo. 2 months veg and all 3 showing male preflower, 1 of which popped on gf krush. anyways obviously herms. you might think i fucked them up with stress but stress was minimal and i have 39 other strains going on same timeline and no problems, no other herms. wont grow their destructo herms again. i threw them in the furnace, and watched them burn


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jun 7, 2012)

This is trinity kush from ET. 38 days into flowering .Very strong and healthy plant. 
I'm happy with her and now germinated another freebie from them (grapefruit krush) 
If that goes well too, I'll order more from them. And I believe it will.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Zoltan44x said:


> This is trinity kush from ET. 38 days into flowering .Very strong and healthy plant.
> I'm happy with her and now germinated another freebie from them (grapefruit krush)
> If that goes well too, I'll order more from them. And I believe it will.


Nice thanks for posting!
I have a trinity kush going as well.
You should post a smoke report in the seed/strain review section, id love to read about the strain.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank You tryingtogrow , Ill try doing that. 
I think She'll make me wait for at least 5 more weeks. Maybe Ill be rewarded after that


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Zoltan44x said:


> Thank You tryingtogrow , Ill try doing that.
> I think She'll make me wait for at least 5 more weeks. Maybe Ill be rewarded after that


You taking her like 10 + weeks?
It was a feminized seed correct? 
Also no hermie action?


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jun 7, 2012)

Week 5 is completed yesterday, and I want to go at least 10 weeks. According to ET, its a 8-14 week strain.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-trinity-kush/prod_623.html
Its feminized and no hermie action till now. I'm doing the best I can for them . But who knows ?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoltan44x said:


> Week 5 is completed yesterday, and I want to go at least 10 weeks. According to ET, its a 8-14 week strain.
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-trinity-kush/prod_623.html
> Its feminized and no hermie action till now. I'm doing the best I can for them . But who knows ?


No that's according to Attitude which is wrong. 8-9 weeks is correct.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah it seems their fem line is very questionable, but their regs are on point. i guess outsourcing really doesn't pay if the person that's doing it doesn't do a good job making fem seeds.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah it seems their fem line is very questionable, but their regs are on point. i guess outsourcing really doesn't pay if the person that's doing it doesn't do a good job making fem seeds.


 I have had a mastondon kush fem that germed than died, and a bubba 76 fem go hermie on me, but i will take that as me over over doing it. I have super sour og i'll do sometime. nice thread CaptainAhab.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I have had a mastondon kush fem that germed than died, and a bubba 76 fem go hermie on me, but i will take that as me over over doing it. I have super sour og i'll do sometime. nice thread CaptainAhab.


Hermie or straight male?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 8, 2012)

peacenikchick said:


> hopefully this helps someone. had trinity, emerald , grapefruit krush all fem from feb promo. 2 months veg and all 3 showing male preflower, 1 of which popped on gf krush. anyways obviously herms. you might think i fucked them up with stress but stress was minimal and i have 39 other strains going on same timeline and no problems, no other herms. wont grow their destructo herms again. i threw them in the furnace, and watched them burn


I've grown a LOT of plants (fem/reg) and quite a few strains that ended up herming (fem AND reg) in my time and I've never seen a female throw male pre flowers in veg, regardless if it was a fem or reg that hermed. That totally gives me the impression that either ET or Attitude accidentally mixed up regs with fems for their promo. I'm on my 5th fem strain from ET and still no issues for me. Also NONE of my beans came from Attitude. 
Now DNA on the other hand, recently I've had (all at 3-4 weeks flower) Kosher, 18, and Skywalker, throw out balls. And the same for every fem I've grown from Cali Connection. BUT I have a cross that is a product of feminized herm Larry pollen hitting a Lost Coast OG fem (not a herm). I'm on my third run of it and NO male flowers anywhere. So I don't know what these breeders are doing wrong if I can get a killer plant from such janky pollen and both parents being from fem beans.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 13, 2012)

Blueberry Headband @ 5 wks


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Blueberry Headband @ 5 wks


fucking a man!!!! She's a beauty


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

lets us know how she smokes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> lets us know how she smokes


Sure will

Pheno 1 @ 6 weeks


















Pheno 2


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

cool. frosty looking bitches you got there too, those come from their fem line?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> cool. frosty looking bitches you got there too, those come from their fem line?


Thanks. Yes they're from fems.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 20, 2012)

I like to hit my plants hard with nutes also!!


----------



## karmeron (Jun 21, 2012)

i got over 2 zips from my emerald jack,better than expected,hard dense nugs,no main cola,plant went purple, smells and tastes like sour fruity sweets,a good head buzz with some indica also.4/5 - i might keep a mother of this

the trinity kush gave 1.5 zips, density was average,small cola, smells of black peppercorns,tastes like incense, indica mainly, 3/5


----------



## BongJamesBong (Jun 24, 2012)

I am growing out the freebie from attitude promo bubba 76' a few days shy of 5 wks! looks great, clones great (8 days), very sturdy it seems thick stems and bud points. she is getting frosty and the buds are starting to mass. everything seems great so far from a fem'd seed. can't wait to try her out! feminized seeds can produce the three following sex traits. male, hermie, and female...the seed being fem'd only gives you a greater chance at having a female...the rest is nature and your conditions! MH in veg, Co2 supplement, temps, RH these will also give you greater chances at females...you're welcome! I also have a fem'd ET 'limited series' Humboldt seed if anyone has info on that please share!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 24, 2012)

BongJamesBong said:


> I am growing out the freebie from attitude promo bubba 76' a few days shy of 5 wks! looks great, clones great (8 days), very sturdy it seems thick stems and bud points. she is getting frosty and the buds are starting to mass. everything seems great so far from a fem'd seed. can't wait to try her out! feminized seeds can produce the three following sex traits. male, hermie, and female...the seed being fem'd only gives you a greater chance at having a female...the rest is nature and your conditions! MH in veg, Co2 supplement, temps, RH these will also give you greater chances at females...you're welcome! I also have a fem'd ET 'limited series' Humboldt seed if anyone has info on that please share!


would love to see a picture.


----------



## sonar (Jun 24, 2012)

I have Grapefruit Krush, Lost Coast OG, and Super Sour OG going as part of my outdoor grow this year and while it is still early, I am very impressed with their growth so far. Out of all my plants, they are probably the strongest so far. At 6 weeks old (3 under lights, 3 outside) the stalks are already as thick as my thumb and the GK and LC have some massive fan leaves to them. They are throwing some preflower already so hopefully they are early flowerings strains. I really wanted to get some pics up for you guys even though they are still in veg, but with 12 plants at 2 separate guerilla patches that needed tending to today I just didn't have time. I'll definitely snap some next time I'm out.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Some sour lemon og @51 days  . Hermie free


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 24, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Some sour lemon og @51 days View attachment 2226901 View attachment 2226903View attachment 2226902. Hermie free


Feminized seed?


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup...... this is my 3rd plant from the pack. Still got 2 seeds left


----------



## sonar (Jul 11, 2012)

Wanted to post some pics but since I won't be doing a thread this year thought this would be a good a place as any.

My 6' tall Lost Coast OG. 


The slightly smaller Grapefruit Krush with fan leaves the size of dinner plates.


I'm really impressed so far. Have a feeling they will both be flowering by the end of July. Also have a Super Sour OG that was started much later and is much smaller.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had 3 plants at my last grow. Trinity Kush from ET was the strongest plant. 
I put 3 them to reveg outside, and only She responded until now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 12, 2012)

Grew out two Blueberry Headband fems, got different phenos. One is a nice chunky yielder, smells like blueberry, bubba/hash, and og kush. Tastes like sweet blueberry, hash, and skunk. Finished in 10 weeks and is some of the best smoke I've had. The high is very mood lifting and happy but at the same time stoned to the bone. Real potent like some good OG.

The other pheno I got is pretty low yielding like p98 bubba, smells like blueberry diesel, and tastes like blueberry diesel. Finished in 7 1/2 weeks. Gets me stoned to the bone, but isn't a fun and interesting high like the other pheno and not quite as potent. Both phenos make me feel like I'm wearing a zorro mask or some shit and numbs my front teeth a little bit.

Pheno 1 (uber dank keeper)
































Pheno 2


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Grew out two Blueberry Headband fems, got different phenos. One is a nice chunky yielder, smells like blueberry, bubba/hash, and og kush. Tastes like sweet blueberry, hash, and skunk. Finished in 10 weeks and is some of the best smoke I've had. The high is very mood lifting and happy but at the same time stoned to the bone. Real potent like some good OG.
> 
> The other pheno I got is pretty low yielding like p98 bubba, smells like blueberry diesel, and tastes like blueberry diesel. Finished in 7 1/2 weeks. Gets me stoned to the bone, but isn't a fun and interesting high like the other pheno and not quite as potent. Both phenos make me feel like I'm wearing a zorro mask or some shit and numbs my front teeth a little bit.
> 
> ...


u are the man capt.stickyfingers that is some of the nice head band. i got out of jail last june ( locked up in 2009 on A/B deadly weapon shawed foot) and i cant believe how much bud changed in 16 months bro., but anyways around April 20 i bought an oz of headband and it was some of the best smoke i have ever had(not like the best shit ever but id say it kicks sourD's ass and jackH ass) i just ordered a ten pack of bandana from alficronicks (707headbandXsnowdogBX) hoping it will be like the headband i got.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

I underestimated ET! Should I go with the Headband or the LostCoast? Or Both?


----------



## sonar (Jul 14, 2012)

So am I the only one running ET gear outdoors?


----------



## pookie life (Jul 17, 2012)

im growing royal purple kush nice one wheezer my question is why is not purple im cloese to harvest im keeping it cool at night and feeding it cold water and non purple yet it dosent even look like the image


----------



## Grojak (Jul 17, 2012)

RPK isn't a purple, they say so on their description, you may see the leaves turn almost black but the pistols aren't going to be purp.


----------



## pookie life (Jul 17, 2012)

is not shit the name is a bit miss leading


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 17, 2012)

pookie life said:


> im growing royal purple kush nice one wheezer my question is why is not purple im cloese to harvest im keeping it cool at night and feeding it cold water and non purple yet it dosent even look like the image


Lets see a pic man.


----------



## jagdog3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got 4 blueberry headbands growing outdoors plus 5 other strains..The blueberry headband is really impressive to me,it's really handled some super hot and dry weather,no rain for 5or6 weeks..Only was able to water a few times.The BH has out performed all the others i have growing..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm picking up the Super Sour OG also. Good to know jagdog, nothing but good news on the ET HB! I'll try out the SS OG because it's the only ET strain I have not seen a grow report on.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm picking up the Super Sour OG also. Good to know jagdog, nothing but good news on the ET HB! I'll try out the SS OG because it's the only ET strain I have not seen a grow report on.


I did the super sour og and it kinda sucked, it had a nice rich smell blueberry smell but the buds were really small and runty and the high wasnt very potent at all. I did 2 phenos of it from reg seeds (2 decent looking females out of a 12 pack too, poor ratio). I also did the emerald jack though, and while it was also a low female ratio I found a couple of really nice ones..big yield,smells great..solid high. Out of the limited experience with ET Ive had Id say theyre hit or miss.


----------



## pookie life (Jul 25, 2012)

this is my second grow i got i got royal purple kush from emerald triangle regular seed buy accident turn out to be female ut im not quit sure is r.p.k is gona be 9 week in and i did get the yellow leaf and no purple got nice nug do im waiting on a pocket microscope ill have too wait and see


----------



## sonar (Oct 4, 2012)

Chopped my outdoor Lost Coast OG and Grapefruit Krush plants a few weeks ago and after a nice cure, I am extremely satisfied with both. Lost Coast OG ended up close to 7' tall and was a huge yielder. Absolutely top notch. Grapefruit Krush was a little smaller and suffered some damage earlier in the season, but the smell and taste is incredible. Both are some of the best smoke I had in a long time. My Super Sour OG unfortunately got ripped. 

Grapefruit Krush



Lost Coast OG



I'm seriously considering picking up a few more packs. I have 2 more seeds each of the Lost Coast OG and Super Sour OG, so I think I'll be good there. The Grapefruit Krush was an Attitude freebie, so I am DEFINITELY picking up a pack of those. I also have one each (fem) of Emerald Jack and Trinity Kush, so I'd like to try them out first before buying a pack. So I'm thinking either:

1) Mastadon Kush
2) Bubba 76
3) Lemon Diesel

Any suggestions? Cherry OG is in consideration also, but I think it might be a little too much sativa leaning for me


----------



## teoborg (Oct 5, 2012)

On 25 September I chopped down my Mastodon kush = absolutely amazing, hard rock dank buds with a strong bubble gum smell and a very decent strong high. Totally recommended!


----------



## g1tana (Oct 5, 2012)

Avatar is super lemon og, it was a gret plant to grow massive buds great yield and easy to grow, will definitely trying some of their other strains


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 5, 2012)

You mean sour lemon og??? Looks nice man


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2012)

my bubba 76 freebie is real ns.quality genetics.


----------



## g1tana (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah sorry to many strains on the brain lol


----------



## Zoltan44x (Oct 21, 2012)

ET's Trinity Kush, revegged after harvest and yielded 41 gr this time.
Im loving this plant. Dense nuggets and a clear strong high. What else would I want ?


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 21, 2012)

How long does the Mastodon Kush take to flower on average? I just flipped mine into flower.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2012)

bubba 76.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Oct 21, 2012)

sonar said:


> 1) Mastadon Kush
> 2) Bubba 76
> 3) Lemon Diesel
> 
> Any suggestions? Cherry OG is in consideration also, but I think it might be a little too much sativa leaning for me



Got a few Bubba beans from singleseedcenter and CAN NOT WAIT to pop them. 

When I started reading this thread I was a little nervous due to some ET-bashing I saw, but all the juicy crop pics got me pumped.

Cheers and good luck on the strain choice. (I'd go with a little of all 3 of what you have listed cus they all sound like fire but Bubba if it's 1-or-none)


----------



## SavageSurg (Dec 31, 2012)

My experience with ET- I ordered their Royal Purple kush 5 Fems and recieved 3 freebies ( Trinity Kush, Grapefruit Krush, and Emerald Jack) all Fem. I gave the Emerald Jack to a friend, he said it was the best looking plant he had ever seen in veg and then he started flowering and it was straight male not a single pistol on it. I germed the remaining 7 fems all 7 popped but, the TK and GK grew very slow and didn't want root very good so I trashed them after a week or so but, the RPK looked awesome and exploded with growth late in veg. once I started 12/12 around a week they all showed female flowers with 2 of the 5 being hermie and showing male balls also. I got rid of the hermie plants and still have the other three going right now they are 4 1/2 weeks into flowering and the other day I saw that 2 of them have male sacs at the bottom of the plants, just a few sacs hanging off the stem so, I pulled them off and havn't found any more. The plants are covered in trichomes and smell fruity as hell. Im still hoping that they are not too pollenated if they are. I would personally not buy their Femed seeds again but, wouldn't mind trying their regs and seeing how they do. Be very cautious about getting their fems, if you don't mind that you are taking a big risk with them!


----------



## thinn (May 19, 2013)

Im growing trinity kush right now 7wks into flower. Took a sampler last night at 7wks and let me tell you, loved it to death even microwaving the bit on low the taste was great and had me so high i was talking to my buddy, and had to stop in the middle of the convo cause I forgot where i was going with the story. Anywho, i think ill pull her this holiday weekend give her about 7-10 more days. Shes a lazy bitch as none of the tops are standing they are all laying around . Been feeding tap with no phing for the past 3-4 waterings so shes ready when i am!


----------



## midsidemafia (Jun 2, 2015)

I know this is a old post but I recently ordered a 12 pack of bubba cheese auto and all of the seeds were light in color almost white and not 1 would germinate


----------



## CjSesh0000 (Jun 29, 2015)

I love all the weiners on this site that think they know all there is when it comes down to this shit. I posted a thread the other day loooking for some basic advice and have had nothing but half-bred inbreds picking my post apart BC I don't have a medi stamp, card, etc and am notvfrom Cali. Jesus. Let 'em be. Let folks have an opinion. Let us ask questions. Quit knockin everybody down while you are online in between jerk sessions. If you did not breed it in all honesty you don't have a clue what it really is. People will do anything for a buck. Even ride the short bus. Take it down a peg. If you can't answer the question go back to yer porn.


----------



## CjSesh0000 (Jun 29, 2015)

If any of you have taken a biology class you would understand that there is a 1/16 chance that offspring can have the same basic genetic makeup
And even then it will express. That makeup in its own unique way. So all the traits you love about a particular strain are only going to remotely resemble it by the time you get your hands on the seeds. And then at that point in time if you cant recreate the environment the parents were grown in it will express itself in a whole new way in reaponse to the conditiins you have provided.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Jun 29, 2015)

i grew 2 cherry ogs last year an one of them of straight fire like DAMN! had a intense cherry/diesel smell didnt yeild the best but smoke great an looked great. when smoked tasted like cherrys an lasted throughout the whole j. would receomend it.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm always reping emerald Jack from them, longest heald plant by me. It's been in the lineup about 4 years. Here's the emerald og I'm pulling tomorrow, hope she's something special in the taste/smoke department... Second pic is cotton candy kush I think it's called, that one has 2 weeks to go. Neither produced the biggest buds compared to the other strains under the lights but still looks great, if smoke is good I'll be happy... Also this one(cck) was taken with flash to try to balance out the color from the grow lights

I'm getting this shit down, colors are healthy green till last 6 days when I drop res ppm to around 100 or less ppm... Then hello fall colors. You can see the trics all jacked up on steroids with the naked eye on everything ha, also as a note they weren't the frostiest in the group either, but still nice. Pics were taken from my camera phone


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 1, 2015)

midsidemafia said:


> I know this is a old post but I recently ordered a 12 pack of bubba cheese auto and all of the seeds were light in color almost white and not 1 would germinate


I'm curious, which seedbank did you get those from?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 1, 2015)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> i grew 2 cherry ogs last year an one of them of straight fire like DAMN! had a intense cherry/diesel smell didnt yeild the best but smoke great an looked great. when smoked tasted like cherrys an lasted throughout the whole j. would receomend it.


Glad to hear this a close friend popped a 5 pack and threw them outdoors this yr. One died so 4 remain..3 of the 4 are very tall and bushy..1 being shorter but still bushy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2015)

CjSesh0000 said:


> If any of you have taken a biology class you would understand that there is a 1/16 chance that offspring can have the same basic genetic makeup
> And even then it will express. That makeup in its own unique way. So all the traits you love about a particular strain are only going to remotely resemble it by the time you get your hands on the seeds. And then at that point in time if you cant recreate the environment the parents were grown in it will express itself in a whole new way in reaponse to the conditiins you have provided.


True, but most breeders strive to create something that is equal to or better than either of the parents used in a cross. What is the point of crossing two strains if you end up with something that is inferior to either parent? Of course not every seed will meet those expectations, but a strain should not be released if the consumer does not have a reasonable expectation of finding something good.


----------



## CjSesh0000 (Jul 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> True, but most breeders strive to create something that is equal to or better than either of the parents used in a cross. What is the point of crossing two strains if you end up with something that is inferior to either parent? Of course not every seed will meet those expectations, but a strain should not be released if the consumer does not have a reasonable expectation of finding something good.



Haha sorry I wasn't trying to sound like a dick! And I wasn't implying that anything would be inferior either... I read someone's post and they were going back and forth arguing about there strains. Yes indeed good parents bring forth great offspring! Most of the anyways


----------



## CjSesh0000 (Jul 1, 2015)

^most of the time*


----------



## 707treehugger (Apr 15, 2017)

recently bought a 12 pack of their blackberry og (reg).. first pack of emerald triangle seeds i ever bought.. thought id give them a try. most of the seeds were small/immature looking and less than 50% germinated. i should mention i started them alongside several other strains from other several other companies which all had quite impressive (90-100%) strong germination. i got 4 weak seedlings out of the 12 pack. what an amateur company.. if they cant even manage to put viable seeds out there then why would anyone think they can breed good strains? i also bought from HSO, DVG, GDP, BCBD, cali conn and serious seeds.. all had excellent germination.. almost 100% with fat fuzzy roots shooting out. so i would recommend these breeders but i will never waste my $ on european triangle,, oops, i mean emerald triangle seed company again.


----------



## Samydank (Jun 11, 2018)

Blueberry headband...that is all


----------

